# storage conditions



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone have a good website link that has information regarding storage of different items one uses when on/off cycle - aas, injectible vitamins, peptides, serms, etc. From what I have seen thusfar, it's all kind of scattered around. Any help would be mucho appreciated.


----------



## brundel (Mar 28, 2011)

I started a new business where I store all the previously mentioned items for you safely.
How it works is you send me cash....and all your gear...and I keep it in my medicine cabinet.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice. I guess that's what I get for being lazy and not wanting to look for each one. Just thought there was a thread containing that kind of info - should be stickied if there was one.


----------

